# Need schematic for Technicolor showtime series projector



## radioman1490 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello and thanks for the look,
I am in need of a schematic for the Technicolor Showtime series of all in one 8mm projector and screen combo unit.

No mechanical problem on the two I recently purchased but no sound just a loud hum figuring filter capacitors but without the schematic I will have to start pulling all out of circuit to find the bad ones. 

Any help is appreciated!!

My Thanks,
Rich


----------



## snowbear (Jan 30, 2016)

Maybe someplace like Electronics Forums?


----------

